# Japanese art work for kids by Uncle Avni



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get joy!
Avni Alsancak:vs_karate:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I like the piece but the "for kids" part I find a little disturbing.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I agree with Susan. Maybe you should have changed that for this one. Just a suggestion.:wink:


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

hey people!visit my free museum,you will understand easly.:vs_worry:


----------

